# Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

*Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?*

Hey Leute ich hab mal wieder eine Frage :

Kann man in Steam verschiedene Namen Haben ?

z.b                             Left4Dead2 = [Name][Zeichen (das von Call of Duty, ... nicht erkannt wird) ]
        Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 = [Name]


Ist das irgendwie möglich in L4D2 einen anderen Names als in MW3 zu haben ?

P.S. :   Brauche das, da uch das Zeichen hinter meinem Names behalten möchte, aller dings in CoD nur =|___|= _____________ steht.


Danke schon einmal im Voraus !


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?*

nein, dass geht leider nicht. das einzige was du machen kannst, ist deinen namen immer selbst zu ändern.


----------



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?*

kann man dafür eine .bat datei erstellen ? oder muss man das immer von Hand machen ?
oder irgendwie anders ?


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?*

eine vollautomatische lösung gibts da glaub nicht. also nicht das ich wüsste 
könntest evtl. mit tastaturmakros arbeiten, wo du name1 auf taste x und name2 auf taste y legst. dann müsstest du zumindest nicht mehr den namen von hand eintippen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Mehrere Namen für mehrere Spiele ?*

Ja, das wäre schon besser, Danke


----------

